# why won't my does go into heat?



## bakosboers (Jan 6, 2014)

I just bought my first group of boer cross does. I have no idea of what I'm doing other then the fact I've read storys guid to meat goat raising. I've had my buck in with my does since we bought them a month ago and I havnt seen any of them show any signs of being in heat yet. Do i just need to be more patient or ambi messing something up. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks

Bako


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

There is the chance that the breedings are happening at night so you are not observing them. Is there any chance that when you bought the does they were already bred?


----------



## bakosboers (Jan 6, 2014)

One was. Thats why I wanted the rest of the herd to get bred as soon as possible to.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If the buck is living with them, chances are most of them are probably bred.


----------



## bakosboers (Jan 6, 2014)

He's just been living with them for the 3 weeks we've had them. How long should I leave him in their before I move him out to his own pen


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would leave him for 2 months. That will catch at least 2 cycles if they don't get pregnant the first time.


----------



## bakosboers (Jan 6, 2014)

Do you guys have any good suggestions on what material I should build my kidding pens out of?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Do you have an existing barn or building?


----------



## bakosboers (Jan 6, 2014)

Yes I have an older building with a 6 foot ceeling and in really good shape. Its ann old hog house. Cement floor running water and power. Kinda have a clean slate with the barn. I know I'm gonna heat it also. I just need some really good ideas on what to build some durable long lasting pens oit of


----------

